# Reputation System



## thezinfan (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, have you given any thought to instituting a rep (reputation) system? A way for someone to "thank" someone else who answers a question or provides good info? Doesnt have to be any actual value, just titles or icons for certain rep levels.


----------



## Courts (Mar 7, 2007)

thezinfan said:


> Hi, have you given any thought to instituting a rep (reputation) system? A way for someone to "thank" someone else who answers a question or provides good info? Doesnt have to be any actual value, just titles or icons for certain rep levels.



I agree. DeniseM is always there with a great deal of info on Hotel based Timeshares.


.


----------



## winger (Mar 27, 2007)

In other forums I belong to, users are (I think) automatically given 'points' for posting things, plus others can 'give' points to you if they thought you were helpful with something.  Thus a person w/ 4000 posts and 100 pts  is  probably is less reputable than one wit 1500 posts but 800 pts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

We have not instituted such a system (which _is_ an available feature of our bbs software) here.   As you can see, we've been very busy with the new Member login system of late and haven't had much of an opportunity to investigate this since first mentioned above.

The difficulties of adding it after the fact, when some posters already have many thousands of posts, makes going to such a system fairly difficult, for just exactly the reason you pointed out.  Do they have few reputation points compared to their number of posts because they are not reliable, or because most of their posts predated the system?

Plus, we have a handful of posters with real animosity toward each other, and the thought of having them rate eachother gives me the shivers....


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2007)

winger said:


> In other forums I belong to, users are (I think) automatically given 'points' for posting things, plus others can 'give' points to you if they thought you were helpful with something.  Thus a person w/ 4000 posts and 100 pts  is  probably is less reputable than one wit 1500 posts but 800 pts.



Equating points to quality simply doesn't work.  I am a member of a non timeshare site with this kind of system, and it is very apparent that there are a number of cliques who will always give points to other members of their little 'clubs'.  Obviously that distorts any reputation.
I really don't think that kind of system is necessary here anyway as I haven't seen any evidence that people intentionally provide wrong information and are therefore 'disreputable'.


----------

